# सामान्य मंच > रहस्य और रोमांच >  भानगढ़ : भुतहे खंडहर ??

## guruji

भानगढ़, राजस्थान के अलवर जिले में सरिस्का राष्ट्रीय उद्यान के एक छोर पर है। यहाँ का किला बहुत प्रसिद्ध है जो 'भूतहा किला' माना जाता है। इस किले को आमेर के राजा भगवंत दास ने 1573 में बनवाया था। भगवंत दास के छोटे बेटे और मुगल शहंशाह अकबर के नवरत्नों में शामिल मानसिंह के भाई माधो सिंह ने बाद में इसे अपनी रिहाइश बना लिया।
 माधोसिंह के तीन बेटे थे-  सुजाणसिंह, छत्रसिंह, तेजसिंह। माधोसिंह के बाद छत्रसिंह भानगढ़ का शासक हुआ। छत्रसिंह के बेटे अजबसिंह थे। यह भी शाही मनसबदार थे। अजबसिंह ने आपने नाम पर अजबगढ़ बसाया था। अजबसिंह के बेटे काबिलसिंह और इसका बेटा जसवंतसिंह अजबगढ़ में रहे। अजबसिंह का बेटा हरीसिंह भानगढ़ में रहा (वि. सं. १७२२ माघ वदी भानगढ़ की गद्दी पर बैठे)। माधोसिंह के दो वंशज (हरीसिंह के बेटे) औरंग़ज़ेब के समय में मुसलमान हो गये थे। उन्हें भानगढ़ दे दिया गया था। मुगलों के कमज़ोर पड़ने पर महाराजा सवाई जयसिंह जी ने इन्हें मारकर भानगढ़ पर कब्जा कर लिया।

भानगढ़ का किला चारदीवारी से घिरा है जिसके अंदर घुसते ही दाहिनी ओर कुछ हवेलियों के अवशेष दिखाई देते हैं। सामने बाजार है जिसमें सड़क के दोनों तरफ कतार में बनाई गई दोमंजिली दुकानों के खंडहर हैं। किले के आखिरी छोर पर दोहरे अहाते से घिरा तीन मंजिला महल है जिसकी ऊपरी मंजिल लगभग पूरी तरह ध्वस्त हो चुकी है।

----------


## guruji

अरावली की गोद में बिखरे भानगढ़ के खंडहरों को भले ही भूतों का डेरा मान  लिया गया हो मगर सोलहवीं सदी के इस किले की घुमावदार गलियों में कभी जिंदगी  मचला करती थी। किले के अंदर करीने से बनाए गए बाजार, खूबसूरत मंदिरों,  भव्य महल और तवायफों के आलीशान कोठे के अवशेष राजावतों के वैभव का बयान  करते हैं। लेकिन जहां घुंघरुओं की आवाज गूंजा करती थी वहां अब शाम ढलते ही  एक रहस्यमय सन्नाटा छा जाता है। दिन में भी आसपास के गांवों के कुछेक लोग  और इक्कादुक्का सैलानी ही इन खंडहरों में दिखाई देते हैं।
भानगढ़ में  भूतों को किसी ने भी नहीं देखा। फिर भी इसकी गिनती देश के सबसे भुतहा  इलाकों में की जाती है। इस किले के रातोंरात खंडहर में तब्दील हो जाने के  बारे में कई कहानियां मशहूर हैं। इन किस्सों का फायदा कुछ बाबा किस्म के  लोग उठा रहे हैं जिन्होंने खंडहरों को अपने कर्मकांड के अड्डे में तब्दील  कर दिया है। इनसे इस ऐतिहासिक धरोहर को काफी नुकसान पहुंच रहा है मगर  इन्हें रोकने वाला कोई नहीं है।
राजस्थान के अलवर जिले में सरिस्का  नॅशनल पार्क के एक छोर पर है भानगढ़। इस किले को आमेर के राजा भगवंत दास ने  1573 में बनवाया था। भगवंत दास के छोटे बेटे और मुगल शहंशाह अकबर के  नवरत्नों में शामिल मानसिंह के भाई माधो सिंह ने बाद में इसे अपनी रिहाइश  बना लिया।

चारदीवारी के अंदर कई अन्य इमारतों  के खंडहर बिखरे पड़े हैं। इनमें से एक में तवायफें रहा करती थीं और इसे  रंडियों के महल के नाम से जाना जाता है। किले के अंदर बने मंदिरों में  गोपीनाथ, सोमेश्वर, मंगलादेवी और क्ेशव मंदिर प्रमुख हैं। सोमेश्वर मंदिर  के बगल में एक बावली है जिसमें अब भी आसपास के गांवों के लोग नहाया करते  हैं।
मौजूदा भानगढ़ एक शानदार अतीत की बरबादी की दुखद दास्तान है। किले  के अंदर की इमारतों में से किसी की भी छत नहीं बची है। लेकिन हैरानी की बात  है कि इसके मंदिर लगभग पूरी तरह सलामत हैं। इन मंदिरों की दीवारों और  खंभों पर की गई नफीस नक्काशी से अंदाजा लगाया जा सकता है कि यह समूचा किला  कितना खूबसूरत और भव्य रहा होगा।
माधो सिंह के बाद उसका बेटा छतर सिंह  भानगढ़ का राजा बना जिसकी 1630 में लड़ाई के मैदान में मौत हो गई। इसके साथ  ही भानगढ़ की रौनक घटने लगी। छतर सिंह के बेटे अजब सिंह ने नजदीक में ही  अजबगढ़ का किला बनवाया और वहीं रहने लगा। आमेर के राजा जयसिंह ने 1720 में  भानगढ़ को जबरन अपने साम्राज्य में मिला लिया। इस समूचे इलाके में पानी की  कमी तो थी ही 1783 के अकाल में यह किला पूरी तरह उजड़ गया।
भानगढ़ के बारे  में जो किस्से सुने जाते हैं उनके मुताबिक इस इलाके में सिंघिया नाम का एक  तांत्रिक रहता था। उसका दिल भानगढ़ की राजकुमारी रत्नावती पर आ गया जिसकी  सुंदरता समूचे राजपुताना में बेजोड़ थी। एक दिन तांत्रिक ने राजकुमारी की एक  दासी को बाजार में खुशबूदार तेल खरीदते देखा। सिंघिया ने तेल पर टोटका कर  दिया ताकि राजकुमारी उसे लगाते ही तांत्रिक की ओर खिंची चली आए। लेकिन शीशी  रत्नावती के हाथ से फिसल गई और सारा तेल एक बड़ी चट्टान पर गिर गया। अब  चट्टान को ही तांत्रिक से प्रेम हो गया और वह सिंघिया की ओर लुढकने लगा।
चट्टान  के नीचे कुचल कर मरने से पहले तांत्रिक ने शाप दिया कि मंदिरों को छोड़ कर  समूचा किला जमींदोज हो जाएगा और राजकुमारी समेत भानगढ़ के सभी बाशिंदे मारे  जाएंगे। आसपास के गांवों के लोग मानते हैं कि सिंघिया के शाप की वजह से ही  किले के अंदर की सभी इमारतें रातोंरात ध्वस्त हो गईं। उनका विशवास है कि  रत्नावती और भानगढ़ के बाकी निवासियों की रूहें अब भी किले में भटकती हैं और  रात के वक्त इन खंडहरों में जाने की जुर्रत करने वाला कभी वापस नहीं आता।
भारतीय  पुरातत्व सर्वेक्षण ने सूरज ढलने के बाद और उसके उगने से पहले किले के  अंदर घुसने पर पाबंदी लगा रखी है। दिन में भी इसके अंदर खामोशी पसरी रहती  है। कई सैलानियों का कहना है कि खंडहरों के बीच से गुजरते हुए उन्हें अजीब  सी बेचैनी महसूस हुई। किले के एक छोर पर केवड़े के झुरमुट हैं। तेज हवा चलने  पर केवड़े की खुशबू चारों तरफ फैल जाती है जिससे वातावरण और भी रहस्यमय  लगने लगता है।
लेकिन ऐसे भी लोग हैं जो भानगढ़ के भुतहा होने के बारे में  कहानियों पर यकीन नहीं करते। नजदीक के कस्बे गोला का बांस के किशन सिंह का  अक्सर इस किले की ओर आना होता है। उन्होंने कहा, ‘‘मुझे इसमें कुछ भी  रहस्यमय दिखाई नहीं देता। संरक्षित इमारतों में रात में घुसना आम तौर पर  प्रतिबंधित ही होता है। किले में रात में घुसने पर पाबंदी तो लकड़बग्घों,  सियारों और चोर - उचक्कों की वजह से लगाई गई है जो किसी को भी नुकसान  पहुंचा सकते हैं।’’

बाकी इमारतों के ढहने और मंदिरों के सलामत रहने के  बारे में भी किशन सिंह के पास ठोस तर्क है। उन्होंने कहा, ‘‘सरकार के हाथों  में जाने से पहले भानगढ़ के किले को काफी नुकसान पहुंचाया गया। मगर देवी -  देवताओं से हर कोई डरता है इसलिए मंदिरों को हाथ लगाने की हिम्मत किसी की  भी नहीं हुई। यही वजह है कि किले के अंदर की बाकी इमारतों की तुलना में  मंदिर बेहतर हालत में हैं।’’

भारतीय पुरातत्व सर्वेक्षण ने किले के अंदर  मरम्मत का कुछ काम किया है। लेकिन निगरानी की मुकम्मल व्यवस्था नहीं होने  के कारण इसके बरबाद होने का खतरा बना हुआ है। किले में भारतीय पुरातत्व  सवेक्षण का कोई दफ्तर नहीं है। दिन में कोई चौकीदार भी नहीं होता और समूचा  किला बाबाओं और तांत्रिकों के हवाले रहता है। वे इसकी सलामती की परवाह किए  बिना बेरोकटोक अपने अनुष्ठान करते हैं। आग की वजह से काली पड़ी दीवारें और  भारतीय पुरातत्व सर्वेक्षण के टूटेफूटे बोर्ड किले में उनकी अवैध  कारगुजारियों के सबूत हैं।
दिलचस्प बात यह है कि भानगढ़ के किले के अंदर  मंदिरों में पूजा नहीं की जाती। गोपीनाथ मंदिर में तो कोई मूर्ति भी नहीं  है। तांत्रिक अनुष्ठानों के लिए अक्सर उन अंधेरे कोनों और तंग कोठरियों का  इस्तेमाल किया जाता है जहां तक आम तौर पर सैलानियों की पहुंच नहीं होती।  किले के बाहर पहाड़ पर बनी एक छतरी तांत्रिकों की साधना का प्रमुख अड्डा  बताई जाती है। इस छतरी के बारे में कहते हैं कि तांत्रिक सिंघिया वहीं रहा  करता था।
भानगढ़ के गेट के नजदीक बने मंदिर के पुजारी ने इस बात से इनकार  किया कि किले के अंदर तांत्रिक अनुष्ठान चलते हैं। लेकिन इस सवाल का उसके  पास कोई जवाब नहीं था कि खंडहरों के अंदर दिखाई देने वाली सिंदूर से चुपड़ी  अजीबोगरीब शक्लों वाली मूर्तियां कैसी हैं? किले में कई जगह राख के ढेर,  पूजा के सामान, चिमटों और त्रिशूलों के अलावा लोहे की मोटी जंजीरें भी  मिलती हैं जिनका इस्तेमाल संभवतः उन्मादग्रस्त लोगों को बांधने के लिए किया  जाता है। किसी मायावी अनुभव की आशा में भानगढ़ जाने वाले सैलानियों को  नाउम्मीदी ही हाथ लगती है। मगर राजपूतों के स्थापत्य की बारीकियों को देखना  हो तो वहां जरूर जाना चाहिए। किले के अंदर बरगद के घने पेड़ और हरीभरी घास  पिकनिक के लिए दावत देती है। लेकिन अगर आप वहां चोरी से भूतों के साथ एक  रात गुजारने की सोच रहे हों तो जान लें कि भूत भले ही नहीं हों, जंगली  जानवर और कुछ इंसान खतरनाक हो सकते हैं।

----------


## guruji

इस  किले में प्रवेश करने वाले लोगों को पहले ही चेतावनी दे दी जाती है कि वे  सूर्योदय के पूर्व और सूर्यास्त के पश्चात् इस इस किले के आस पास समूचे  क्षेत्र में प्रवेश ना करें अन्यथा किले के अन्दर उनके साथ कुछ भी भयानक घट  सकता है। ऐसा कहा जाता है कि इस किले में भूत प्रेत का बसेरा है,भारतीय  पुरातत्व के द्वारा इस खंडहर को संरक्षित कर दिया गया है।गौर करने वाली बात  है जहाँ पुरात्तव विभाग ने हर संरक्षित क्षेत्र में अपने ऑफिस बनवाये है  वहीँ इस किले के संरक्षण के लिए पुरातत्व विभाग ने अपना ऑफिस भानगढ़ से  किमी दूर बनाया है।

जयपुर और अलबर के बीच स्थित राजस्थान के  भानगढ़ के इस किले के बारे में वहां के स्थानीय लोग कहते हैं कि रात्रि के  समय इस किले से तरह तरह की भयानक आवाजें आती हैं और साथ ही यह भी कहते हैं  कि इस किले के अन्दर जो भी गया वह आज तक वापस नहीं आया है,लेकिन इसका राज  क्या है आज तक कोई नहीं जान पाया। 

मिथकों के अनुसार भानगढ़  एक गुरु बालू नाथ द्वारा एक शापित स्थान है जिन्होंने इसके मूल निर्माण की  मंज़ूरी दी थी लेकिन साथ ही यह चेतावनी भी दी थी कि महल की ऊंचाई इतनी रखी  जाये कि उसकी छाया उनके ध्यान स्थान से आगे ना निकले अन्यथा पूरा नगर  ध्वस्त हो जायेगा लेकिन राजवंश के राजा अजब सिंह ने गुरु बालू नाथ की इस  चेतावनी पर ध्यान नहीं दिया और उस महल की ऊंचाई बढ़ा दी जिससे की महल की  छाया ने गुरु बालू नाथ के ध्यान स्थान को ढंक लिया और तभी से यह महल शापित  हो गया।

एक अन्य कहानी के अनुसार राजकुमारी रत्नावती जिसकी  खूबसूरती का राजस्थान में कोई सानी नहीं था।जब वह विवाह योग्य हो गई तो उसे  जगह जगह से रिश्ते की बात आने लगी।

एक दिन एक तांत्रिक की नज़र उस पर पड़ी तो वह उस पर कला जादू करने की योजना बना बैठा और राजकुमारी के बारे में जासूसी करने लगा।

एक  दिन उसने देखा कि राजकुमारी का नौकर राजकुमारी के लिए इत्र खरीद रहा  है,तांत्रिक ने अपने काले जादू का मंत्र उस इत्र की बोतल में दाल  दिया,लेकिन एक विश्वशनीय व्यक्ति ने राजकुमारी को इस राज के बारे में बता  दिया।

राजकुमारी ने वह इत्र की बोतल को चट्टान पर रखा और  तांत्रिक को मारने के लिए एक पत्थर लुढ़का दिया,लेकिन मरने से पहले वह  समूचे भानगढ़ को श्राप दे गया जिससे कि राजकुमारी सहित सारे भानगढ़ बासियों  की म्रत्यु हो गई।

इस तरह की और और भी कई कहानियां हैं जो भानगढ़ के रहस्य पर प्रकाश डालती हैं लेकिन हकीकत क्या है वह आज भी एक रहस्य है।

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

Guruji kahani mein to dam.nahi h..


Par ek nayi jagah k bare mein bataya wuske liye thanks ;)

----------


## sangita_sharma

बहुत  ही  अच्छा  सूत्र हे  mujhe to  इस प्रकार की रहस्यमई कहानिया बहुत पसंद हे और यदि वे राजस्थान से रिलेटेड हो तो कहना ही क्या

----------


## Chandrshekhar

खबरिया चेनल पे भी पूरी रिपोर्ट देखि थी ,,इस *भानगढ़ के भुतहे खंडहर* पे ,,काफी जिज्ञासा रहती है मुझे इन विषयो पे ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## Chandrshekhar

*भानगढ़ : भुतहे खंडहर ??चित्रो से अनुभव करे -2*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*भानगढ़ : भुतहे खंडहर ??चित्रो से अनुभव करे -3*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*भानगढ़ : भुतहे खंडहर ??चित्रो से अनुभव करे -4*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

किले के मुख्य प्रवेश गेट पे हनुमान मंदिर ,,लोकल निवासी बताते है की हनुमान जी किले के प्रवेश गेट पे प्रहरी बन के बेठे है ,,,,ओर भूतो को किले के बाहर आने नहीं देते ,,ॐ हनुमंते नमः । -5

----------


## Chandrshekhar

किले के अंदर जाने का रास्ता - 6

----------


## Chandrshekhar

खंडहर,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,-7

----------


## Chandrshekhar

डांसर हवेली ......8

----------


## Chandrshekhar

Ancient Main Market of *भानगढ़ - 8*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

................................9

----------


## sangita_sharma

लगता हे यह स्थान देखने के लिए जाना ही होगा

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> लगता हे यह स्थान देखने के लिए जाना ही होगा


मेरा भी जाने का मन है ,,,,,,,,

----------


## guruji

वाह ! खूब सारे चित्र मिले !

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> वाह ! खूब सारे चित्र मिले !


धन्यवाद अभी कोशिश जारी है ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

..............................10

----------


## sangita_sharma

वैसे कुछ होगा तो ज़रूर वंहा पर इसीलिए ये बाते प्रचलित हुई हे लेकिन बजरंगबली का नाम लेने से सब कुछ ठीक हो जाता हे में तो पक्का जाने वाली हु यंहा

----------


## sangita_sharma

लेकिन पूरी जानकारी जुटाने के बाद ही जाउंगी :skull:

----------


## Chandrshekhar

किले मैं कलाकृति .....11

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> वैसे कुछ होगा तो ज़रूर वंहा पर इसीलिए ये बाते प्रचलित हुई हे लेकिन बजरंगबली का नाम लेने से सब कुछ ठीक हो जाता हे में तो पक्का जाने वाली हु यंहा


मित्र मुझे भी जाना है ,,मुझे अकेले जाने मैं डर लगता है ,,साथ मैं आप रहेगी तो डर नहीं लगेगा ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

ब्लेक व्हाईट तस्वीर खंडहर की ....12

----------


## Chandrshekhar

भुतिया खंडहर के अंदर की तस्वीर ...12

----------


## Chandrshekhar

भुतिया खंडहर के अंदर की तस्वीर ...14

----------


## Chandrshekhar

अद्भुत जगह है .......15

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मंदिर,,,,,,16

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*भानगढ़ : भुतहे खंडहर ??-17*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*भानगढ़ : भुतहे खंडहर ??-18*

----------


## sangita_sharma

ही ही ही मुझे देख कर आत्माए डर जाएँगी

----------


## Chandrshekhar

भानगढ़, राजस्थान के अलवर जिले में सरिस्का राष्ट्रीय उद्यान के एक छोर पर है-18

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*भानगढ़ का*  किला जहां आज भी रात के समय पायल की झंकार गूंजती हैं. इस किले में जो भी जाता है वह वापिस नहीं आता और अगर आता भी है तो इस लायक नहीं रह पाता कि वह अपना जीवन सुकून से जी सके.

और भी... http://aajtak.intoday.in/videoplay.p...grah-Fort.html
खबरिया चेनल आजतक पर 18-12-2010 को दिखायी रिपोर्ट का विडियो देखे

----------


## Chandrshekhar

अरावली की गोद में बसे भानगढ़ के खंडहरों को भले ही भूतों का डेरा मान लिया गया हो मगर सोलहवीं सदी के इस किले की घुमावदार गलियों में कभी जिंदगी मचला करती थी। किले के अंदर करीने से बनाए गए बाजार, खूबसूरत मंदिरों, भव्य महल और तवायफों के आलीशान कोठे के अवशेष कभी समृद्ध रहे इस शहर के वैभव को बयान करते हैं। फर्क सिर्फ इतना है कि जहां कभी घुंघरुओं की आवाज गूंजा करती थी वहां अब दिन भर खामोशी रहती है तो शाम ढलते ही एक रहस्यमय सन्नाटा सा छा जाता है। इसे सरकारी उदासीनता का सटीक उदाहरण कहें या नीतियों का दोगलापन कि हरी-भरी पहाडिय़ों से घिरी यह बेशकीमती पुरा संरक्षण के नाम पर की जा रही औपचारिकताओं के चलते धीरे-धीरे खत्म हो रही है। मुख्य किले के निचले हिस्से और इक्का-दुक्का निर्माणों को छोड़ दूसरे बाकी सभी निर्माण या तो ध्वस्त हो चुके हैं अथवा होते जा रहे हैं। अहम बात यह है कि पहाड़ों की तलहटी में बिखरी पड़ी इस पुरा संपदा की प्रसिद्धि वैश्विक होने के बावजूद इसे देखने दिनभर में एक भी पर्यटक नहीं आता है और इसकी अहम वजह यह है कि भारतीय पुरातत्व विभाग अथवा राजस्थान पर्यटन निगम ने इसे पर्यटन के नक्शे पर लाने का कोई प्रयास ही नहीं किया।
शहर के परकोटे मेें प्रवेश करने के साथ ही इस बात का अहसास होने लगता है कि क्यों इस ऐतिहासिक शहर के खंडहर दुदर्शा का शिकार हो रहे हैं। प्रवेश द्वार पर गार्ड मौजूद है लेकिन शहर की ऐतिहासिकता के बारे में बोलने को तैयार नहीं। पूरे परिसर में भारतीय पुरातत्व सर्वेक्षण ने पट्टिकाएं तो नामों की लगा दी हैं लेकिन इमारतों की जानकारी कहीं भी उपलब्ध नहीं हैं। यहां तक कि किले का इतिहास भी पूरे परिसर में किसी भी सूचना पट्ट पर नहीं है। यही कारण है कि देश के सबसे रहस्यमयी पुरातात्विक महत्व का दर्जा प्राप्त भानगढ़ में पूरे दिन में एक भी पर्यटक नजर नहीं आता है, केवल आस-पास के गांवों के निवासियों और यहां बने हनुमान मंदिर में आने वाले भक्तों की पदचाप ही इस परिसर में गूंजती सुनाई पड़ती है।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*जर्जर होता जा रहा महल*
भानगढ़ का किला चहारदीवारी से घिरा है जिसके अंदर घुसते ही दाहिनी ओर कुछ हवेलियों के अवशेष दिखाई देते हैं। किले के आखिरी छोर पर दोहरे अहाते से घिरा चाार मंजिला महल है। किवदंतियों के अनुसार भानगढ़ का महल कभी सात मंजिला हुआ करता था लेकिन अब इसकी चार मंजिल ही सलामत हैं लेकिन उनमें भी ऊपरी मंजिल लगभग नष्ट हो चुकी है तथा तीसरी मंजिल भी इस कदर जर्जर हो चुकी हैं जो कभी भी भरभरा कर गिर सकती हैं। भारतीय पुरातत्व सर्वेक्षण विभाग जिस तरह से इस महल का संरक्षण कर रहा है वह भी विभाग की कार्यप्रणाली पर सवालिया निशान लगाता है। जर्जर होती उऊपरी मंजिलों की दीवारों पर आधा-अधूरी लिपाई की गई है। तीसरी और चौथी मंजिल पर आज भी महल की राजशाही का गवाह रहे संगमरमर और पत्थरों के दरवाजे मौजूद हैं लेकिन उनकी सार-संभाल तक नहीं की जा रही है। 99 फीसदी कमरों की छतें गिर चुकी हैं और जो मौजूद हैं वे भी गिरने की कगार पर हैं। कमरों की ढह रही छतें उनकी प्राचीनता का अहसास तो कराती हैं लेकिन उनके संरक्षण में लापरवाही को भी उजागर करती हैं। महल की दीवारें जिस तरह से छलनी नजर आती हैं उससे सहज ही अंदाजा लगाया जा सकता है कि खजाने की तलाश में बीते दशकों में किस बेदर्दी से इन्हें खोदा गया है। ऊपरी मंजिल में महल की दीवारों और कमरों के मलबे का ढेर लगा है जिसमें मौजूद नक्काशीदार पत्थर इस बात का अहसास कराते हैं कि कभी यह महल कितना संपन्न रहा होगा। दूसरी मंजिल में बाहर से तो दीवारों और सीढिय़ों की मरम्मत की गई है लेकिन अंदर के कमरों की बदहाली देखने से ही नजर आती है। कमरों की दीवारें और छतें चमगादड़ों की बींट से खराब होती जा रही हैं लेकिन उनकी साफ-सफाई शायद सालों से नहीं की गई हैं।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*किले पर बाबाओं-तांत्रिकों का कब्जा*
भारतीय पुरातत्व सर्वेक्षण ने किले के अंदर जो थोड़ी बहुत मरम्मत की है निगरानी की मुकम्मल व्यवस्था नहीं होने के कारण इसके भी बरबाद होने का खतरा बना हुआ है। परिसर में भारतीय पुरातत्व सवेक्षण का कोई दफ्तर नहीं है। दिन में कोई चौकीदार भी नहीं होता और समूचा किला बाबाओं और तांत्रिकों के हवाले रहता है। वे इसकी सलामती की परवाह किए बिना बेरोकटोक अपने अनुष्ठान करते हैं। आग की वजह से काली पड़ी दीवारें और भारतीय पुरातत्व सर्वेक्षण के टूटेफूटे बोर्ड किले में उनकी अवैध कारगुजारियों के सबूत हैं।

दिलचस्प बात यह है कि भानगढ़ के किले के अंदर मंदिरों में पूजा नहीं की जाती। गोपीनाथ मंदिर में तो कोई मूर्ति भी नहीं है। तांत्रिक अनुष्ठानों के लिए अक्सर उन अंधेरे कोनों और तंग कोठरियों का इस्तेमाल किया जाता है जहां तक आम तौर पर सैलानियों की पहुंच नहीं होती। किले के बाहर पहाड़ पर बनी एक छतरी तांत्रिकों की साधना का प्रमुख अड्डा बताई जाती है। इस छतरी के बारे में कहा जाता है कि भानगढ़ की बरबादी का कारण रहा तांत्रिक सिंघिया वहीं रहा करता था। किले में स्थित महल तथा खंडहरों में सिंदूर, राख के ढेर, पूजा के सामान, चिमटों और त्रिशूलों के अलावा लोहे की मोटी जंजीरें भी मिलती हैं जो तांत्रिक अनुष्ठानों का सबूत हैं।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*खजाने के लिए खोद डाला*
कहानियों के मुताबिक रातों-रात उजड़े इस शहर के खंडहरों की दुर्दशा के लिए यहां खजाना छुपा होने की अफवाहें भी जिम्मेदार हैं। बीते सालों में खजाने की चाहत में लोगों ने इस किले के सुनसान खंडहरों को खोद डाला जिससे काफी निर्माण तो ध्वस्त हो गए और कई जर्जर हो गए हैं। मुख्य महल में ही कमरों में कई स्थानों पर खुदाई के चिन्ह साफ नजर आते हैं, जो इस बात के गवाह हैं कि खजाने की चाह में किस तरह इस बेशकीमती पुरा संपदा को नष्ट किया गया। इसके पीछे एक अहम वजह किले की सुरक्षा व्यवस्था नहीं होना है। भूतों की अफवाहों के चलते यहां रात को कोई रहता नहीं है और दिन में भी सुरक्षा की कोई व्यवस्था नहीं है, यही कारण है कि असामाजिक तत्वों की बेरोकटोक आवाजाही ने इस परिसर को भारी नुकसान पहुचाया ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*मंदिरों पर मेहरबानी
*
किले के अंदर बने मंदिरों में गोपीनाथ, सोमेश्वर, मंगलादेवी और क्ेशव मंदिर प्रमुख हैं। सोमेश्वर मंदिर के बगल में एक बावड़ी है जिसमें अब भी आसपास के गांवों के लोग नहाया करते हैं।
मौजूदा भानगढ़ एक शानदार अतीत की बरबादी की दुखद दास्तान है। किले के अंदर की इमारतों में से किसी की भी छत नहीं बची है। लेकिन हैरानी की बात है कि इसके मंदिर लगभग पूरी तरह सलामत हैं। इन मंदिरों की दीवारों और खंभों पर की गई नफीस नक्काशी से अंदाजा लगाया जा सकता है कि यह समूचा किला कितना खूबसूरत और भव्य रहा होगा। बाकी इमारतों के ढहने और मंदिरों के सलामत रहने के बारे में भी स्थानीय निवासी राजेन्द्र शर्मा बताते हैं कि, ''सरकार के हाथों में जाने से पहले भानगढ़ के किले को काफी नुकसान पहुंचाया गया। मगर देवी - देवताओं से हर कोई डरता है इसलिए मंदिरों को हाथ लगाने की हिम्मत किसी की भी नहीं हुई। यही वजह है कि किले के अंदर की बाकी इमारतों की तुलना में मंदिर बेहतर हालत में हैं।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*निर्माणकला का बेजोड़ नमूना
*
भानगढ़ का किला व्यवस्थित निर्माण कला का एक बेजोड़ नमूना है। तीन ओर से पहाड़ों से घिरे किले के सामने तीन प्राचीर बनी हुई हैं। सबसे बाहरी प्राचीर में पांच प्रवेश द्वार बने हुए हैं। हनुमान द्वार से प्रवेश करने के साथ ही सड़क के दोनो ओर बाजार बना हुआ है, जो कभी जौहरी बाजार कहलाता था। बाजार में बनी दुकानें पूरी तरह खंडहर हो चुकी हैं। दुकानों की छतें नष्ट हो चुकी हैं लेकिन उनके ढांचे खड़े हैं, जो अपनी व्यवस्थित बनावट से बेजोड़ नजर आते हैं। जौहरी बाजार से आगे बढ़ते ही दायीं ओर एक हवेली का खंडहर नजर आता है जो कभी शहर की नर्तकियों का निवास  स्थान था। इससे आगे किले की दूसरी प्राचीर आती है। इसमें प्रवेश करते ही दायीं हाथ पर गोपीनाथ मंदिर है, भानगढ़ के सभी मंदिर नागर शैली में बने हुए हैं। सामने पहाड़ों की तलहटी में भानगढ़ का महल नजर आता है। महल की बायीं तरफ सोमेश्वर मंदिर है तथा नजदीक ही केवड़े का बाग मौजूद है, जिसकी खुश्बू पूरे परिसर को महकाती है। पूरे किले में बसावट के निशान बिखरे पड़े हैं। मकानों के ढांचे जंगली पेड़-पौधों के बीच से नजर आते हैं। इतने बड़े शहर में बसावट भी काफी रही होगी लेकिन आज इस शहर की आबादी शून्य है। अफसोस इस बात का है कि इस बिखरी पड़ी संपदा को सहेजने का प्रयास नहीं किया जा रहा है और संरक्षण के नाम पर भी केवल औपचारिकता निभाई जा रही है।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*क्यों कहते हैं भूतों का भानगढ़
*


राजस्थान के अलवर जिले में सरिस्का नॅशनल पार्क के एक छोर पर है भानगढ़। इस किले को आमेर के राजा भगवंत दास ने 1573 में बनवाया था। भानगढ़ में भूतों को किसी ने भी नहीं देखा। फिर भी इसकी गिनती देश के सबसे भुतहा इलाकों में की जाती है। इस किले के रातोंरात खंडहर में तब्दील हो जाने के बारे में कई कहानियां मशहूर हैं। इनमें से प्रमुख किस्सा राजकुमारी रत्नावती का है। किवदंतियों के मुताबिक
इस इलाके में सिंघिया नाम का एक तांत्रिक रहता था। उसका दिल भानगढ़ की राजकुमारी रत्नावती पर आ गया जिसकी सुंदरता समूचे राजपुताना में बेजोड़ थी। एक दिन तांत्रिक ने राजकुमारी की एक दासी को बाजार में खुशबूदार तेल खरीदते देखा। सिंघिया ने तेल पर टोटका कर दिया ताकि राजकुमारी उसे लगाते ही तांत्रिक की ओर खिंची चली आए। लेकिन शीशी रत्नावती के हाथ से फिसल गई और सारा तेल एक बड़ी चट्टान पर गिर गया, जो उड़ कर तांत्रिक पर जा गिरी। चट्टान के नीचे कुचल कर मरने से पहले तांत्रिक ने तंत्र शक्ति से पूरे पूरे किले को नष्ट कर दिया। तांत्रिक के संभावित कहर को जानकर राजकुमारी ने आनन-फानन में किला खाली करने का आदेश दिया। ऐसे में जो भाग सका वो भाग गया और बाकी सभी खत्म हो गए। आसपास के गांवों के लोग मानते हैं कि सिंघिया के शाप की वजह से ही किले के अंदर की सभी इमारतें रातोंरात ध्वस्त हो गईं। यही कारण है कि लोग मानते हैं कि यहां मारे गए लोगों की आत्माएं यहां अभी भी घूमती हैं।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*प्रसिद्ध अंतरराष्ट्रीय हैरीटेज नजरअंदाज
*

जयपुर में हैरीटेज संरक्षण के नाम पर अरबों रुपए के प्रोजेक्ट स्वीकृत किए जा रहे हैं, जबकि यहां से महज 70 किलोमीटर दूर स्थित भानगढ़ के किले का कोई धणी-धोरी नहीं है। भारतीय पुरातत्व सर्वेक्षण विभाग इसका संरक्षण तो कर रहा है लेकिन उसका भी कोई सकारात्मक असर दिखाई नहीं दे रहा है। जबकि अगर भानगढ़ को पर्यटक स्थल के रूप में विकसित किया जाए तो यह देश के सर्वाधिक प्रसिद्ध पर्यटक स्थलों में शुमार हो सकता है। भूतों के भानगढ़ के रूप में इस किले की जितनी प्रसिद्धी देश-विदेश में है उतनी तो सालों की ब्रांडिंग के बाद भी नहीं मिल पाती है। ऐसी स्थिति होने के बावजूद भी सरकारी उदासीनता के चलते भानगढ़ के रहस्यमयी किले को पर्यटकों का इंतजार ही रहता है। अगर यही हाल रहा तो भानगढ़ के रहस्य में और इजाफा हो जाएगा क्योंकि इसके बारे में लिखने और इसे देखने के लिए किले में कुछ बचेगा ही नहीं।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*भानगढ़ का किला (राजस्थान)* – यूं तो भारत में ऐसे कई स्थान हैं जिन्हें आप* हॉंटेड* या भूतहा कह सकते हैं लेकिन उनमें से सबसे ज्यादा भयानक है भानगढ़ का किला. इस किले के भूतहा होने पर अब किसी को कोई संदेह नहीं है. वैसे तो यह एक पर्यटन स्थल है लेकिन सरकार की ओर से भी यहां अंधेरा होने से पहले पर्यटकों के चले जाने की चेतावनी जारी कर दी गई है.

----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## Chandrshekhar

*भानगढ़ जाने का रास्ता पूरा भूतिया है ,,उस पे सरकार की चेतावनी*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*भानगढ़ के भूतिया रहस्य पे voice of अमेरिका की डोकुमेंटरी*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*गुरुजी* ,,हैप्पी होली ,,, *भानगढ़ के रहस्यो को उजागर करती मेरी पोस्ट आपको केसी लगी ?*

----------


## inder123in

> *गुरुजी* ,,हैप्पी होली ,,, *भानगढ़ के रहस्यो को उजागर करती मेरी पोस्ट आपको केसी लगी ?*


छा  गए चन्द्र जी मे भी जाकर आता हु

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> छा  गए चन्द्र जी मे भी जाकर आता हु


इन्द्र भाई मेरा भी जाने का मन है ,,गुरुजी को बोलो ना अन्तर्वासना साईट की तरफ से एक ग्रूप भेज दे ,,सीमा जी भी जाना चाहती है सूत्र पे भी प्रेक्टिकल शोध हो जायेगा ।

----------


## inder123in

> इन्द्र भाई मेरा भी जाने का मन है ,,गुरुजी को बोलो ना अन्तर्वासना साईट की तरफ से एक ग्रूप भेज दे ,,सीमा जी भी जाना चाहती है सूत्र पे भी प्रेक्टिकल शोध हो जायेगा ।


guru ji se मेरे से ज्यादा आप परिचित है मित्र

----------


## inder123in

वैसे आप जयपुर तो मिलेंगे ना

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> guru ji se मेरे से ज्यादा आप परिचित है मित्र





> वैसे आप जयपुर तो मिलेंगे ना


मित्र इस महीने के लास्ट तक मेरा बिज़नस का सीजन है ,,पर पूरी कोशिश है जयपुर आने  की ।

----------


## inder123in

> मित्र इस महीने के लास्ट तक मेरा बिज़नस का सीजन है ,,पर पूरी कोशिश है जयपुर आने  की ।


thik hai ek din dosto ke nam par meri bahut इच्छा है आप से मिलने की

----------


## love birds

> मित्र मुझे भी जाना है ,,मुझे अकेले जाने मैं डर लगता है ,,साथ मैं आप रहेगी तो डर नहीं लगेगा ।


  कोई नहीं भाई मैं भी चलूँगा जब वह पार्टी में मिलेंगे तब जरूर चलेंगे यहा तो जरूर

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> कोई नहीं भाई मैं भी चलूँगा जब वह पार्टी में मिलेंगे तब जरूर चलेंगे यहा तो जरूर


मेरा भी जाने का मन है ,बहुत विचित्र जगह है ये *भानगढ़ ,,इसके खंडरो मैं भुतिया निवाश है ये बात अलग अलग देशी की मीडिया ने बताई है ,,विज्ञान भी यहा पे अत्यधिक ऊर्जा उपस्थित होना बताता है ओर आश्चर्य की बात  की किले के अंदर मोजूद मंदिरो मैं कोई पूजा नहीं करता ।*

----------


## love birds

> मेरा भी जाने का मन है ,बहुत विचित्र जगह है ये *भानगढ़ ,,इसके खंडरो मैं भुतिया निवाश है ये बात अलग अलग देशी की मीडिया ने बताई है ,,विज्ञान भी यहा पे अत्यधिक ऊर्जा उपस्थित होना बताता है ओर आश्चर्य की बात  की किले के अंदर मोजूद मंदिरो मैं कोई पूजा नहीं करता ।*


  जो भी हो भाई अगर ये हमारी पार्टी वाले सत्थान से ज्यादा दूर नहीं हुआ तो मैं तो जरूर जाऊंगा चाहे कोई जाए या ना जाए वैसे यहा हम फोटो तो खिच सकते है ना

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> जो भी हो भाई अगर ये हमारी पार्टी वाले सत्थान से ज्यादा दूर नहीं हुआ तो मैं तो जरूर जाऊंगा चाहे कोई जाए या ना जाए वैसे यहा हम फोटो तो खिच सकते है ना


हाँ मैंने भी सभी चित्र नेट से ही खोजे है ।

----------


## love birds

भाई आप आओ ना सभी साथ में चलेंगे पार्टी में

----------


## sangita_sharma

रात को तो इस सूत्र पर आना भी खतरे से खाली नहीं हे कितने डरावने हे ये किले

----------


## badboy123455

> मेरा भी जाने का मन है ,बहुत विचित्र जगह है ये *भानगढ़ ,,इसके खंडरो मैं भुतिया निवाश है ये बात अलग अलग देशी की मीडिया ने बताई है ,,विज्ञान भी यहा पे अत्यधिक ऊर्जा उपस्थित होना बताता है ओर आश्चर्य की बात  की किले के अंदर मोजूद मंदिरो मैं कोई पूजा नहीं करता ।*


*में कई बार जा चूका यहा ....
यहा आपको एक अजीब सा फील होता हे सबसे बड़ी बात यहा कोई आदमी नही रहता फिर भी सफाई रहती हे ,पता नही हवा से ही साफ़ हो जाता हे ,और इन मंदिरों में कोंसे भगवान हे पता नही चलता ,पता नही किसके मंदिर हे ,यहा एक पानी का कुंड भी हे ,आस पास के लडके नहाते वहा मिलेंगे ,इसके आलावा एक दो सेलानी ,बाकी पूरा जगह खाली,
वहा कोई टोकने वाला नही मिलेगा ,कुछ भी करते फिरो ,*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *में कई बार जा चूका यहा ....
> यहा आपको एक अजीब सा फील होता हे सबसे बड़ी बात यहा कोई आदमी नही रहता फिर भी सफाई रहती हे ,पता नही हवा से ही साफ़ हो जाता हे ,और इन मंदिरों में कोंसे भगवान हे पता नही चलता ,पता नही किसके मंदिर हे ,यहा एक पानी का कुंड भी हे ,आस पास के लडके नहाते वहा मिलेंगे ,इसके आलावा एक दो सेलानी ,बाकी पूरा जगह खाली,
> वहा कोई टोकने वाला नही मिलेगा ,कुछ भी करते फिरो ,*


महत्वपूर्ण बात बताई भाई ,,कोई फोटो खींची हो तो पोस्ट करो ना ।

----------


## badboy123455

> महत्वपूर्ण बात बताई भाई ,,कोई फोटो खींची हो तो पोस्ट करो ना ।


*मित्र आप विश्वास नही करेंगे दो बार केमरा ले गया था ,एक बार सारी फोटो खराब हो गयी एक बार रील ढंग से नही डली,मुझे और मेरे मित्रों को लगा ये खण्डर चाहते ही नही की हम उनकी फोटो खिचे ,हो सकता हे हमारी गल्ति से नही खिची  ,अबकी बार फिर डिजिटल केमरे से खेंचुन्गा 
*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *मित्र आप विश्वास नही करेंगे दो बार केमरा ले गया था ,एक बार सारी फोटो खराब हो गयी एक बार रील ढंग से नही डली,मुझे और मेरे मित्रों को लगा ये खण्डर चाहते ही नही की हम उनकी फोटो खिचे ,हो सकता हे हमारी गल्ति से नही खिची  ,अबकी बार फिर डिजिटल केमरे से खेंचुन्गा 
> *


अब तो ओर जाने का मन हो गया ।

----------


## love birds

> रात को तो इस सूत्र पर आना भी खतरे से खाली नहीं हे कितने डरावने हे ये किले


सीमा जी इंका मज्जा भी रात को ही आता है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> सीमा जी इंका मज्जा भी रात को ही आता है


रात मैं हु हु हु ,,हा हा हा हुवी तो फिर क्या होगा

----------


## love birds

> रात मैं हु हु हु ,,हा हा हा हुवी तो फिर क्या होगा


देख लेंगे इनको भी ये कहा जाएगी 2 3 हम होंगे तो निपट ही लेंगे

----------


## MALLIKA

काफी दिलचस्प जगह है !

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> काफी दिलचस्प जगह है !


आप भी जाना चाहेगी क्या

----------


## love birds

> काफी दिलचस्प जगह है !


क्या आप भी आएंगे वाहा

----------


## MALLIKA

> आप भी जाना चाहेगी क्या





> क्या आप भी आएंगे वाहा



जी बिलकुल !
मुझे ऐसी जगह के बारे में जानने का शौक है !
ऐसी जगह कौन नहीं जाना चाहेगा !

----------


## love birds

> जी बिलकुल !
> मुझे ऐसी जगह के बारे में जानने का शौक है !
> ऐसी जगह कौन नहीं जाना चाहेगा !



ठीक है तो फिर पार्टी में मिलते है साथ चलेंगे सभी वह आपका साथ होगा तो कोई डर  नहीं रहेगा

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> जी बिलकुल !
> मुझे ऐसी जगह के बारे में जानने का शौक है !
> ऐसी जगह कौन नहीं जाना चाहेगा !


ही ही ही ,,भुत पूर्व नियामिका जी साथ रहेगी तो मजा आ जायेगा,,कोई भूत कुछ ना कर पायेगा ।

----------


## love birds

> ही ही ही ,,भुत पूर्व नियामिका जी साथ रहेगी तो मजा आ जायेगा,,कोई भूत कुछ ना कर पायेगा ।


waah bhi bahot jaldi samaj gaye

----------


## Chandrshekhar

महिलाओ से अनुरोध है की वे यहा अकेले  ना जाये ,,नहीं तो ऐसे घबरा जायेगी ,,,,,,-

----------


## shahanshah

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu india ke top ten haunted jagah me aata hai ye

----------


## guruji

कुछ विडियो भानगढ़ से सम्बन्धित

----------


## guruji

भानगढ़ से सम्बन्धित कुछ विडियो

----------


## guruji

भानगढ़ से सम्बन्धित कुछ विडियो

----------


## guruji

भानगढ़ से सम्बन्धित कुछ विडियो

----------


## guruji

भानगढ़ से सम्बन्धित कुछ विडियो

----------


## guruji

भानगढ़ से सम्बन्धित कुछ विडियो

----------


## guruji

भानगढ़ से सम्बन्धित कुछ विडियो

----------


## sangita_sharma

प्रविष्ठी संख्या में व्यक्ति क्या बोल रहा हे ठीक से क्लियर नहीं हो  रहा हे और आज तक चेनल के विडिओ पर तो मुझे वैसे ही भरोसा नहीं बाकी के  विडिओ तो अच्छे हे 
लेकिन चाहे जो हो जाना तो हे ही एक बार यंहा

----------


## calvitf

> वैसे कुछ होगा तो ज़रूर वंहा पर इसीलिए ये बाते प्रचलित हुई हे लेकिन बजरंगबली का नाम लेने से सब कुछ ठीक हो जाता हे में तो पक्का जाने वाली हु यंहा


हनुमान चालीसा का रटटा मार के जाना भूत पिसाच निकट नहि आवे, महाबीर जब नाम सुनावे 




> मित्र मुझे भी जाना है ,,मुझे अकेले जाने मैं डर लगता है ,,साथ मैं आप रहेगी तो डर नहीं लगेगा ।


क्या बात है पहले पहले ही आरक्षित कर लिया मित्र 




> *गुरुजी* ,,हैप्पी होली ,,, *भानगढ़ के रहस्यो को उजागर करती मेरी पोस्ट आपको केसी लगी ?*


अति उत्तम ---------

बापु जरुर गर्व करेगें और कहेंगे मेरा नाम करेगा रोशन जग मे मेरा राज दुलारा

----------


## abhi.dude

Guruji kahani mein to dam.nahi h..

----------


## simply_deep

*बहुत ही सुन्दर है ये खंडहर...मुझे खंडहर बहुत पसंद है*

----------


## mansar80

maja aa gaya

----------


## bawa009

*भानगढ़ : भुतहे खंडहर adventure के लिए अच्छे है मजा आएगा*

----------


## guruji

भानगढ़ का विहंगम दृश्य

----------


## guruji

भानगढ़ के कुछ ऐसे चित्र जो रात में लिए गए सुबह होने से कुछ समय पूर्व !
जिस व्यक्ति ने ये चित्र लिए हैं उससे मैं मिल चुका हूं।

----------


## guruji

प्रवेश द्वार पर ही स्थित हनुमान मन्दिर जहाँ दिन रात पाठ चलता है।

----------


## callboycu

savi se ek sawal : kya sach me waha jana chahte hai ????

----------


## umabua

और इसी भानगढ़ के भुतहे-किले में avf  क्लब के सदस्य १८-१९ अगस्त को जाने वाले हैं...... 
वापस आने पर उनके रोमांचकारी वर्णन की प्रतीक्षा रहेगी.

----------


## madhuu

मित्रो, मै दो बार भानगढ गया हु, लेकिन दिन मे कोई भूतही बात नज़र नही आई, राजस्थान के बाकी किलो जैसे ही खण्डहर है वहा।

----------


## sexy_moon

jab tak chudai ki bat na ho kahani me dam nahi aati
ye itihas to hame kahi bhi mil jayega

----------


## truelover

bhangarh fort se ek kilometre agey meri kuldevi mata ka mandir (temple) hai .sarsa mata . Aur main atlest 20 times bhangarh fort per visit kar chuka hun .saayad bhut kum log jantey honge ki yahan paas hi main ek five star resort bhi hai .Jo ki logo ko pata hi nahin chalta hai .aur us resort main michel jackson ,huge grant ,britney spear ,magon fox,jim carry ,etc and other world famous and richest personalty visit kartey rehtey hai .

----------


## prakash85

bAHUT HI bADHIYA JAANKAARI HAIN THANKS JANE KI ICHHA HO RAHI HAIN

----------


## guruji

भानगढ़ का सूचना पट्ट

----------


## Poorangyan

मैं दो दिन पहले वहां जा कर आया हूं. चौकीदार ने बताया कि वह रात को वहीं सोता है. उसने न कोई भूत देखा है और न ही कोई विचित्र/डरावनी आवाजें सुनी हैं. सूर्यास्त के पश्चात अंदर जाना इसलिए मना है कि वहां अँधेरा रहता है और जंगली जानवरों से खतरा रहता है.

----------


## anubhav007

दोस्तों कल में टी.वी.पर एक प्रोग्राम देख रहा था जिसका नाम था रोड लेस ट्रेवलर हिस्ट्री चैनल पर आता है कल सुबह की ही बात है उसमे भानगढ़ के किले के बारे में दिखया गया था जो होस्ट था नाम धियान नही वो पूरी रात अपने कैमरा मेन के साथ इस किले में रहा और सूटिंग भी करी पूरी कहानी की हकीकत सामने आ गई ना कोई भुत ना प्रेत सब बकवास!

----------


## ramoluck

_Dosto ye sab bate sirf batane ki hoti he log baat sun kar itne gabhara jate he ki vaha jane ke baad agar paatta bhi ude to kahege koi he muje feal hua he 
yaha bolte he muje jana he vaha jane ke baad bolte he muje ghar jana he.
bekar ki baate chhodo jana ho to chale jao_

----------


## crushh

बहुत ही रोचक जानकारी।

----------


## Prasun

Bahut dilchasp

----------

